

Go DevRoom videos from FOSDEM - watermel0n
http://video.fosdem.org/2014/K4601/Sunday/

======
sqs
If you want to read about each talk before watching the videos, check out our
liveblog of the event at [https://sourcegraph.com/blog/fosdem-2014-go-
devroom](https://sourcegraph.com/blog/fosdem-2014-go-devroom).

------
enneff
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtLJO5JKE5YDKG4WcaNts3...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtLJO5JKE5YDKG4WcaNts3IVZqhDmmuBH)

